
Show HN: Nestor v2 – A Programmable Slack Bot Platform - iamclovin
https://v2.asknestor.me
======
iamclovin
Author here, happy to answer any questions, here's a video demo of how it
works:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuJAFkgWMPw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuJAFkgWMPw)

